# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Tastee Cheese

## never2many

I brought a tub home from my recent visit. Now what?

----------


## Bnewb

Eat it!  :Wink: 
...with bun, crackers, bread...add it to any cheese required recipes...

----------


## never2many

Ok. I am going for it today.

----------

